# Adhesive removal from drywall



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Oi! It aint coming off easy.
You'll have to avoid getting the drywall really wet - so soaking with a solvent might be out of the question - and a waste of time.

Are you planning on painting the walls? Are you covering the walls some other way?
If you're going to paint the walls then I'd suggest to scrape it off with a blade or putty-knife of some type, then apply drywall mud and/or tape and give it a nice professional mud/sand/mud treatment before finishing with primer/paint.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I would try a thin putty knife... you might even want to sharpen it a little.

Know that the adhesive will want and be succesful at pulling most of the wall board paper with it during the removal process.

Plan on some skim work when you are finished.


----------



## JoeU (Feb 16, 2010)

*Adhesive removal*

Thanks for the input. I was hoping for an easier solution. Yes my plan is to paint after removal.

JoeU


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

you might very carefully try a heat gun. some of the glues used will soften up when heated and come off a lot easier.


----------

